# Tri tip



## pelletnewbie (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a small 1lb package of tri tips about 4 strips..what temp and how long would I smoke them for?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2016)

Pit temp if they are small I'd say 180-200 to maximize time in the smoke. As for how long too cook that depends on how you like your steak. For rare pull at an IT of 125, medium rare 130-135, 145-150 if you must for medium well. 

Let it rest a good 30-45 minutes before slicing. Can't say I've ever seen Tri tip cut into strips... Ours come in 2-4 pound boomerang shaped roasts.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 12, 2016)

You lost me with 2 things: 1lb, and 4 strips. I have no idea what you have, but that's not a tri-tip...unless, maybe, someone got over anxious with a knife and cut up a tri-tip into single portion sizes, then placed it into 2 or 3 packages. Tri-tips are a single roast, generally weighing 2-3lbs.

Anyway, strips will cook like a steak or chop...smoke low & slow @ 225* to your desired internal temp (approx ~1 hr). Cherry, hickory and any other stronger smoke woods will do it justice. Milder woods are fine as well, but beef can take the strong stuff. Keep seasoning simple, as beef in general, and especially tri-tip (if that's what it is) don't need much coaxing to bring out great flavor. SPOG (Salt, Pepper, Onion, Garlic) is a good starting point.

Eric


----------



## b-one (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds like the Tri tip was cut into steaks,I would just grill them to your preferred doneness rest shortly and eat them up. Then try to get a whole TT to smoke and reverse sear if you want to go that route.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 12, 2016)

If they are strips I 2nd just cooking like a steak. They are good eats. 

View media item 490474


----------



## b-one (Sep 12, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> If they are strips I 2nd just cooking like a steak. They are good eats.
> 
> View media item 490474



Hey those are some tasty looking steaks bmudd!:drool


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 12, 2016)

b-one said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > If they are strips I 2nd just cooking like a steak. They are good eats.
> ...



Thanks. These were from Taco Tuesday. I posted a thread about it on grillingmeatforums.com


----------



## b-one (Sep 12, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > bmudd14474 said:
> ...



They look great to bad no limes! I buy bulk TT and we often do tacos as well as quesadilla's and the like with the leftovers. I need to get my two bags cleaned and vaccum sealed only bummer was they dropped the price fifty cents the week after I got mine for $3.99.


----------

